# جميع الرومنسيات الخاصه وبكل خصوصيه (في محل نسائي )



## الفرح عنواني (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .........
اولا حياكم في متجري
متـــــــــــــhttp://mtgry.com/laylaggggــــــــــــــجري
الان وبكل راحه وخصوصيه تامه اختاري كل ماتريدينه من الرومنسيات اللتي لاتتوفر في اي مكان ينفرد بالخصوصيه الااااا عندنا وفي سوق باب رزق النسائي الموجود بالدمام كل شئ كوجود عند من اجل غدي والاسعار مررررررره مميزه وفي متناول الجميع
متـــــــــــــظ…طھط¬ط± [ظ…ظ† ط§ط¬ظ„ ط؛ظ€ط¯ظٹ]ــــــــــــــجري
مفارش بالعبارات الرمنسيه المضئيه
مفارش بالبطاريه رووعه
مفرش المساج بالعبارات
زيوت للمساج 
وجل النكهات 
وقلوسات الشفايف بالنكهات
ومفرش الكون المضئ الاحمر والكحلي
مفرش القلب الرومنسي
العاب زوجيه
لانجري عبارت ونكهات
والمضيات والابجورات الرومنسيه
والكثيررررررررررر 





((في محل من اجل غدي للمفارش والرمنسيات))




وعلى فكره اللي تجي عن طريق هالاعلان لها هديه روووووعه بس تقول هالشئ عند الزياره




الموقع
سوق باب رزق النسائي بالدمام مقابل الاستاد الرياضي 
بعد مطاعم كوكو وصيدلية الدواء عالزاويه​


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...الرومنسيات الخاصه وبكل خصوصيه (في محل نسائي )


----------

